# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Германо-Российский фестиваль  детско-юношеского творчества

## Mazaykina

*Положение о фестивале*
Основной целью фестиваля является популяризация и пропаганда детского-юношеского творчества, укрепление дружественных связей, творческих контактов детей и молодежи России и Германии, а также:
- предоставление им возможности продемонстрировать свое мастерство и особенности своей национальной культуры,
- стимулирование и развитие детского и юношеского творчества 
- расширение и углубление связей в области культурного обмена между Россией и Германией.

*В фестивале детско-юношеского творчества «Neu Wind» могут принимать участие:*
- Детско-юношеские танцевальные коллективы различных направлений,
- Вокалисты ( солисты, дуэты и вокальные ансамбли ) различных стилей,
- Артистические группы, представляющие классические и нестандартные виды сценического и циркового искусства.
- Театры мод.

*Требования к участникам фестиваля*
•    Участником фестиваля может стать любой творческий коллектив или исполнитель в возрасте от 7 до 24 года.
•    Для участия в фестивале необходимо * не позднее 01.04.2010* года прислать заявку на участие в фестивале,  фото, программу выступления, краткую информацию о коллективе, солисте.  
•    Оргкомитет не берет на себя расходы по почтовым пересылкам присланных на фестиваль материалов, а также не возвращает их обратно. Отбор кандидатов на участие в фестивале ведёт оргкомитет. Решение по составу участников фестиваля принимается не позднее 05.04.2010 года и является исключительно компетенцией оргкомитета фестиваля. 
•    Каждый из определенных оргкомитетом участник фестиваля получает письменное уведомление и официальное приглашение.
•    *Творческие коллективы, приглашенные для участия в фестивале, несут расходы по оплате дороги в оба конца, проживания, питания, медицинского страхования, а ТАКЖЕ  регистрационного взноса фестиваля в размере- для солистов 40?, для ансамблей 80?.* 

Все участники фестиваля награждаются памятными дипломами и призами.

*По всем вопросам обращаться к администрации форума.*

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Программа пребывания  для участников международного фестиваля «Новый Ветер» в рамках  Германо-Российского праздника.*
*1 день: 10.06.2010    *  
•    Прибытие в Берлин
•    Размещение в отеле после 14 часов. 
•    Собрание руководителей творческого коллектива с целью обсуждения и координации программы пребывания в Германии.

*2 день: 11.06.2010  *  
•    Завтрак.
•    Прогулка на теплоходе "Исторический и современный Берлин".
•    1. концерт на Германо-Российском фестивале.  Фестивальная сцена (Ипподром, Карлсхорст)
•    Свободное время

*3 день: 12.06.2010 *  
•    Завтрак 
•    Обзорная экскурсия по Берлину (Александрплац, Унтер ден Линден, Берлинский Кафедральный собор, Бранденбургские ворота, Музейный остров, Рейхстаг и др).
•    2. концерт на Германо-Российском фестивале.  Фестивальная сцена (Ипподром, Карлсхорст)
•    Свободное время

*4 день: 13.06.2010 *  
•    Завтрак.
•    3. концерт на Германо-Российском фестивале.  Фестивальная сцена (Ипподром, Карлсхорст)
•    Заключительный Гала-Концерт Германо-Российского фестиваля, Главная сцена (Ипподром, Карлсхорст)
•    Свободное время

*5 день: 14.06.2010 * 
•    Завтрак
•    Свободное время или экскурсия по заказу
•    Отъезд из Берлина.

*Внимание! В программе пребывания возможны изменения!*

----------


## Mazaykina

Сегодня начался фестиваль.
К сожалению, от России в этом году приехало мало коллективов. Если сравнивать- до кризиса было по 250 участников со всех уголков. 


> 14:00-16:30
> *Jugendfestival "Neuer Wind":* Tanz- und Gesangscontest	 
> Festbühne1


Очень жаль, ведь этот фестиваль с каждым годом все больше набирает силу и с каждым годом престиж его растет. Практически вся русско-язычная публика Берлина собирается в эти дни здесь.

----------


## Видео

Tanzgruppe DANZU - это то, что туда приезжает???????????? kukukukukuku

----------


## Mazaykina

> Tanzgruppe DANZU


Искала- искала, о чем вы говорите- не нашла. Сегодня выступают: запрещенные Барабанщики, Чиж и Ко и Город 312, камерный хор из Одинцово и хор "Байкал". Проводится 3-х дневный джазовый фестиваль и для любителей спорта- чемпионаты по шахматам и боксу. :biggrin: Короче- на все вкусы мероприятия.  :Aga:

----------


## Видео

По Вашей ссылке на сайте фестиваля. Tanzgruppe DANZU  (""""кан-кан""""????) на видео
Мне не представляется как люди выбираются в такие дали, откуда деньги ???? Наши родители, чтобы отправить детей на финал краевого конкурса по 5000 р. с трудом собирают. И прежде, чем пройти в финал, коллективы проходят отбор проф. жюри.
Если Tanzgruppe DANZU - это демонстрация мастерства........        как заявлено в целях фестиваля, кто тогда туда стремится? Наши "звёзды" нахаляву????????         
Мой ДК закрывают, неизвестно что будет с дворцом, в городе закрывают школы ................            всё это.......... называют оптимизацией.........
Что пропагандирует Ваш фестиваль? чичерину, чиж и ко, .............. ?????????
Извините, саммит скоро, там наверно тоже будут "стимулировать и развивать......"

----------


## Видео

Извините, саммит 2012 скоро, там наверно тоже будут "стимулировать и развивать......"...........          
Молодцы  г.з...м   и т.д. , "развивайте(сь)" !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мой ДК закрывают, неизвестно что будет с дворцом, в городе закрывают школы ..


И во всем виноват фестиваль русско-немецкой дружбы в Берлине.
 Я вас понимаю, но если так рассуждать, то так и до абсурда дойти можно. 
Смешно и грустно! 



> финал краевого конкурса по 5000 р.


Какой-то краевой конкурс стоит почти столько же, сколько конкурс или фестиваль в Европе. Вам самим не обидно? Я уже не говорю за столичные конкурсы, которые ничего кроме бумажки не дают, а стоят в 2-3 раза больше, чем наши, европейские. Может сначала вы там у себя начнете возмущаться?

----------


## Видео

Я прошу меня извинить, тысяча благодарностей Вам за Ваши труды, Вы делаете Великое Дело!!!!!
И фестиваль "Новый Ветер" ни в чём не виноват.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Видео*,
 Трудно общаться, когда не знаешь имени и пола. :wink:
Знаете, я уверена, что постепенно все наладится, не вечно же кризис будет длиться. А Вы включайтесь в форумскую жизнь и тогда и с проблемами будет легче справляться, когда столько друзей вокруг.  :Aga:

----------


## lara011

Я, если честно, первый раз слышу о таком фестивале. 
А планируется ли проведение в других городах Германии? Ведь талантливые детки живут и у нас в Баварии :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

*lara011*,
 Лар, я знаю только об этом. Возможно, есть и на Западе, даже наверняка, но проводятся ли они под эгидой Газпрома, Русского Дома и других влиятельных (я бы сказала- денежных) организаций- я не знаю. Потому что пригласить на БЕСПЛАТНЫЕ концерты ЧИЖ и К, Город 312, которые в ЖИВУЮ отпахали 2 вечера, это стоит, как я полагаю немалых затрат.
Вот фотка с прошлого года. С этого пока нет. Видно, что серьезный размах. Конечно, далеко не все еще знат про этот фестиваль. Так наша задача и донести информацию до всех заинтересованных пользователей интернета.

----------


## lara011

А мы в том году ездили на Русскую Ярмарку (у нас в Баварии, Вamberg). Там тоже выступали и неизвестные артисты и такие как "Блестящие" , братья Пономаренко, Игорь Николаев и т.д... Сейчас только задумалась... А кто это организовал и пронспансировал?

----------


## mvt-bd

А мне так "Чиж и Ко" очень нравиться. Особенно старые вещи (про мышку)))) )

----------


## юрик71

Марина, а нам из Казахстана можно приехать на следующий год?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Марина!  А нет ли информации по фестивалю на следующий 2011год? Всё-таки это серьёзное мороприятие, и за месяц решить будет трудно. И ещё, если возможно, хотелось бы знать финансовую составляющую - сколько стоит проживание, питание и т.д. Если на следующий год расчётов нет, то может для ориентации стоимость 2010г?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина, а нам из Казахстана можно приехать на следующий год?


Конечно можно! Кстати, с Казахстана каждый год приезжают очень интересные ребята. И в Чехию, и в Берлин. 





> А нет ли информации по фестивалю на следующий 2011год?


Пока только по 2010. Но я завтра позвоню. попрошу у них программу на 2011 год.

----------


## seagull2

Марина,добрый день . А нет ли бюджетных фестивалей в Берлине.? Мы в этом году, когда возвращались с Франции. давали концерт в Берлине. Нас пригласила Украинская диаспора. По телефону сказали, что все билеты проданы, будет встреча с Мером. А на самом деле. был полупустой зал. организаторы друг на друга кивали. Между ними  междоусобица, кто главней. Встречи не было. Детям даже не предложили воды.Хотя все с автобуса и прямо на концерт.  Наших наверное ни какая среда не переделает. А у нас во Франции горел автобус потеряли целый день. Из- за концерта в 
Берлине, отменили экскурсию по Парижу. Единственное, что спасло  это мероприятие, зрители которые все таки пришли,и их слова благодарности.

----------


## Mazaykina

> А нет ли бюджетных фестивалей в Берлине.?


Ларис, в Берлине каждый день!!! в среднем проводится от 100 до 150 различных мероприятий. За всеми не уследишь, это точно. Но могу сказать одно- собрать публику на концерт в Берлине ОЧЕНЬ сложно. Еще сложнее найти спонсоров, желающих вложить в каких -то мало известных исполнителей или фестиваль свои кровные. Зрители-эмигранты накормлены Звездами, на концерты которых ТОЖЕ уже не особо ходят. Недаром многие гастрольные концерты, организовываемые Звездам первой линии отменяются из-за непродажи билетов, а что тогда говорить о неизвестных?? Среди немцев проводить рекламу- очень дорого, т.к. медиа, как и везде за спасибо объявления не напечатают. Почему я именно этот фестиваль предлагаю? Потому что он приурочен к большому мероприятию, в которое вкладывают деньги и Газпром, и Русский Дом, и немецкие гос. структуры. Это 3 дня русско-немецкой дружбы. Это не значит, что на этом фестивале выступают только русские, есть возможность и другим ДЕТСКИМ коллективам приехать.Почему не взрослым? Потому что взрослые приглашаются газпромами и т.д.  Это и БИ2, и ЧИЖ и К, и Бабкина, и Алиса, и т.д. Наши детки выступают на разогреве перед ними, понятное дело, что за спасибо. Но для многих ребят выехать в Европу, выступить перед большой аудиторией это важно, как важно и для руководителей коллективов. 
Праздник проходит так: пятница, суббота, воскресенье на ипподроме расставляются палатки с русскими товарами, ставятся 3 сцены, 2 поменьше и одна большая, куча питейных и перекусочных палаток и народ и русские и немцы приезжают и гуляют. Никаких меров, естесственно нет. И вообще, как можно было говорить. что будет встреча с мэром?? Я ж говорю- тут столько всяких мероприятий! Если бы он посещал хоть десятую их часть, то другими делами бы не занимался.

----------


## Mazaykina

Кого интересуют цены- выставляю полный прайз и программу пребывания на 2011 год. Для тех, кто решил привезти свой коллектив на фестиваль- на емейл высылаю все документы. которые надо заполнить о отправить организаторам.
* В дни фестиваля естесственно, будет общение и знакомство не только с организаторами и участниками, но и с админом портала in-ku.com Мариной Зайкиной, которая ОЧЕНЬ ждет всех своих форумчан в гости в Берлин и Потсдам!!!*  :Derisive:  :Tender:  

 *Программа пребывания для участников*
* На 5. международном фестивале «Новый Ветер»*
* в рамках Германо-Российского праздника.*
 *
1 день: 09.06.2011*
• Прибытие в Берлин
• Размещение в отеле после 14 часов.
• Собрание руководителей творческого коллектива с целью обсуждения и
координации программы пребывания в Германии.

*2 день: 10.06.2011*
• Завтрак.
• Прогулка на теплоходе "Исторический и современный Берлин".
• 1. концерт на Германо-Российском фестивале. Фестивальная сцена (Ипподром,
Карлсхорст)
• Свободное время

*3 день: 11.06.2011*
• Завтрак
• Обзорная экскурсия по Берлину (Александрплац, Унтер ден Линден,
Берлинский Кафедральный собор, Бранденбургские ворота, Музейный остров,
Рейхстаг и др).
• 2. концерт на Германо-Российском фестивале. Фестивальная сцена (Ипподром,
Карлсхорст)
• Свободное время

*4 день: 12.06.2011*
• Завтрак.
• Заключительный Гала-Концерт Германо-Российского фестиваля, Главная сцена
(Ипподром, Карлсхорст)
• Свободное время

*5 день: 13.06.2011*
• Завтрак
• Свободное время или экскурсия по заказу
• Отъезд из Берлина.
*Внимание! В программе пребывания возможны изменения!*

*Стоимость путевки с 09.06.11 по 13.06.11 на одного человека:
• Комфорт – 285 ?
• Эконом – 245 ?*

Транспортные расходы по городу в стоимость путевки не входят!

*Пересылка оригианала приглашения поездом 30 Евро, DHL почта от 51 Евро*

*В стоимость путевки «Kомфорт» на фестиваль входит:*
• официальное приглашение.
• проживание в отеле (2-3-мест.номера с душем, туалетом),
• завтрак.
• обзорная автобусно-пешеходная экскурсия по Берлину
• прогулка на теплоходе «Исторический и современный Берлин».

*В стоимость путевки «Эконом» на фестиваль входит:*
• официальное приглашение.
• проживание в молодёжном отеле (4-6 мест.номера ),
• завтрак.
• обзорная автобусно-пешеходная экскурсия по Берлину
• посещение Островa музеев
• прогулка на теплоходе «Исторический и современный Берлин».

*Вступительный взнос фестиваля:
• для солистов - 40,00 ?
• для дуэтов, трио, групп, ансамблей до 5 человек - 80 ?
• для групп, ансамблей от 6 человек 80, 00 ? + 9 Евро с каждого участника
фестиваля.*

*Для осуществления оформления паспортно-визовых документов и бронирования отеля необходимо:*
• Предоставить полный список творческой группы до 09.04.11, с указанием фамилии и
имени (как записаны в заграничном паспорте), года и даты рождения, номера паспорта,
отдельно выделить руководителя группы.
• Перечислить 50% стоимости путевки до 15.04.11. на 
*расчетный счет MTV Berlin e.V.*

*Berliner Volksbank
MTV Berlin e.V.
Konto - Nr. 7110700002
BLZ 100 900 00
Swift BEVODEBB
IBAN: DE15 1009 0000 7110 7000 02*

*ВАЖНО!*
• В случае опоздания перевода денег на счет, оргкомитет не гарантирует
проживание в гостинице, где будут проживать все участники фестиваля.
• Отказ от брони в гостинице возможен только за 45 дней, за 35 дней до
приезда возможны коректировка состава делегации.
• В случае отказа приезда за 30 дней и менее, деньги в полном объеме не
возвращаются!
• Все делегации прибывшие на фестиваль, должны проживать только в той
гостинице, которую забронирует оргкомитет.
• По желанию оркомитет может организовать ужины стоимостью от 10 Евро
с человека (ресторан), сухой паек от 5 Евро.

----------


## Mazaykina

Вот маленькое видео с фестиваля. Приезжайте, ЖДЕМ!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Mazaykina*, 
Марин, уточнить -  питание не предусмотрено совсем? Или в гостиницах есть завтраки?
Прошу прощения. Невнимательно прочитала  сообщение. Остаётся только вопрос о обедах.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Остаётся только вопрос о обедах.


Если посмотреть программу, видно, что в гостинице удается только ночевать, соответственно завтракать. Все остальное- как получится. Я не знаю, как выходят из ситуации руководители разных групп, но могу сказать, что покушать в Берлине- не стоит дорого. Например, пицца 3 евро, очень вкусная китайская еда, от тарелки которой ты наедаешься на пол дня 3-4 евро. На фестивале будет очень много точек с питанием, но, правда, русские пельмени и борщи- стоят 4-5 евро, как экзотика.  :Aga:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Mazaykina*, 
Марина! У меня вопросы продолжаются! Коллектив должен везти программу на определённое количество времени, или сколько-нибудь номеров?

----------


## Alenajazz

*Mazaykina*, Марина, появились вопросы и у меня! Количество детей минимум? Или нет разницы? Могу привезти солистов или малые формы ансамбля? И про сколько номеров должно быть у каждого? Или сколько всего максимум?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Коллектив должен везти программу на определённое количество времени, или сколько-нибудь номеров?


Извините, не могла сразу ответить, замоталась, и тему не видела.
Теперь по существу дела.
Чем больше номеров- тем лучше. Минимум 2-3 номера, максимум- программа, чтоб было из чего выбирать. Т.к. в первые 2 дня коллекутивы выступают на малых сценах, перебегая с одной на другую, на третий день- отбираются лучшие номера на заключительный концерт на большой сцене. 



> Количество детей минимум? Или нет разницы? Могу привезти солистов или малые формы ансамбля?


Частично ответила. Минимум- это солист с парой номеров, максимума нет, хоть всю свою школу привози, лишь бы они показывали достойный уровень.
Мне надо прислать демо видео, не обязательно шикарного качества. можно домашний вариант, глдавное, чтоб было видно, что представляет собой коллектив. 
Для ОКОНЧАТЕЛЬНО решивших приезжать- высылаю полный комплект документов для оформления приглашения.
P.S. А как я встречаю своих форумчан, вам расскажет Марина из Красноярского края, с которой познакомились и ПОДРУЖИЛИСЬ  сейчас на Euro Pop Contest  :Yes4:  :Oj: 
P.P.S. Просмотрела программу, трудно вклинить экскурсию в Потсдам, но НАДО!!  :Aga: . Если вы в последний день в понедельник будете выезжать попозже, ближе к вечеру-ночи, то можно будет и выкроить полдня на Сан-Суси и другие достопримечательности нашего славного исторического города. 
А вообще- я знаю, что многие коллективы приезжают на своих автобусах, арендованных в России. Это самый удобный вариант и по цене за дорогу, и по мобильности (не зависишь от общественного транспорта) и полные комплекты костюмов можно взять.

----------


## юрик71

*Mazaykina*, 
Марина, а можно, допустим барабанную установку и бочки 200 литровые в количестве 5 штук не везти с собой, а на месте их арендовать?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Мне надо прислать демо видео, не обязательно шикарного качества.


Видео тех номеров, что планируем привезти? Или вообще - в каком стиле коллектив работает? (а отправленное ранее видео не подходит???)
И насчёт конкурсного взноса: какой он будет, если участница танцует и сольно, и в дуэте, и в трио???? _(очень хотим приехать!!!!)_

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина, а можно, допустим барабанную установку и бочки 200 литровые в количестве 5 штук не везти с собой,


Я узнаю. Ты только напиши как они правильно называются на английском.



> Или вообще - в каком стиле коллектив работает? (а отправленное ранее видео не подходит???)


Не обязательно теже самые номера, главное посмотреть общий стиль и уровень. Ваше видео, Ален я помню, но подумала, может за 2 года коллектив изменился и вы хотите показать это? 



> И насчёт конкурсного взноса: какой он будет, если участница танцует и сольно, и в дуэте, и в трио???? (очень хотим приехать!!!!)


Если участница не претендует на отдельный диплом участника в каждой номинации, а это подразумевает и бокал, и сувенир, и сам диплом в рамке, то оплачивает только, как участник ансамбля, а внутри него могут быть и сольные номера, и дуэты- трио. 
Кстати, сейчас разговаривала с организаторами. Еще один фестиваль будет в мае месяце. Там вообще 4 полных дня для выступлений и площадки очень хорошие. Как только получу все данные, сразу выставлю здесь в разделе.

----------


## Alenajazz

> посмотреть общий стиль и уровень


Отправлять диск почтой так же - Кострову? (у меня скорость интернета очень маленькая, качать буду ОЧЕНЬ долго)
Жду информацию про конкурс в мае ( в мае удобнее - скидки у детей на проезд по России до 15 числа)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Отправлять диск почтой так же - Кострову?


Ален, а ты можешь в слабом качестве залить на ютуб. Или попроси кого-нибудь из родителей, чтоб залили. Я знаю. что ужимают до 10-15 mgb. Это же совсем не много.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Марина! А если мы приедем не на автобусе, то во сколько нам встанет передвижение по Берлину? Или гостиницы располагаются рядом с местом выступлений?
Автобусом дешевле, но боимся за детей - и укачивает, и дорога всё таки длинная.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

И следующий вопрос. Некоторые родители хотели бы поехать с коллективом, так как дети не очень взрослые, и руководителям одним трудно будеи справляться. Как это решается? Они едут в составе коллектива как сопровождающие за такие же деньги? И насколько ограничено число сопровождающих?

----------


## Alenajazz

*Вишенка-Владимир*, привет! В июне едете? Чем будете добираться - поездом или самолётом? Мы тоже хотим, вроде, решается положительно со стороны родителей.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Alenajazz*, Алён, привет! Как мы с тобой одновременно в тему! Один из наших коллективов хочет поехать. К сожалению, старшие 9-классницы именно в это время сдают ГИА, так что может только средняя группа. Но родители  - за, а это главное. Автобус отпал сразу, коллектив только что ездил на конкурс в Луховицы, хоть ехали и недалеко, всего 4 часа, многих детей укачало. Сейчас смотрим варианты с билетами.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Сейчас смотрим варианты с билетами.


Мы больше за самолёт. Ростов-Берлин  - у нас есть такой рейс. Автобус тоже отпал сразу. Ноги отекают (лето же будет) Мы в Севастополь съездили на автобусе - чуть без ног не остались.... А детям танцевать ещё! У меня тоже дети помладше едут. Но не ансамбль, а малые формы ( у меня самой старшей - 14 лет! Из-за подготовки к ЕГЭ поуходили все старшаки...) :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ростов-Берлин


Оказывается, прямого рейса нет.... Ехать либо через Москву с пересадкой, либо через Турцию... Наверное, через Москву удобнее будет... Как решите с билетами вопрос - сообщишь????

----------


## lara011

Марина, это здорово :Ok: конечно. Подумываю предложить, нашей детской танцевальной школе. 
А вообще, Мариша, что самим деткам, дает, участие в такой программе?  :Smile3:  (это что бы я родителям рассказала)
И кто из звезд, приезжает в 2011 году? :Smile3:

----------


## lara011

> Оказывается, прямого рейса нет.... Ехать либо через Москву с пересадкой, либо через Турцию... Наверное, через Москву удобнее будет... Как решите с билетами вопрос - сообщишь????


А вариант с поездом, вы не рассматривайте? Я не знаю, конечно, не ездила... От Москвы до Берлина где-то 25-30 часов, долго конечно....

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Алён, узнавали по турфирмам. Нам ориентировочно сказали, что (из Москвы) Поезд будет в районе 6 тыс, самолёт - 8 (туда - обратно)

----------


## Alenajazz

> От Москвы до Берлина где-то 25-30 часов, долго конечно....


И  почти столько же до Москвы... :Yes4:

----------


## Mazaykina

> А если мы приедем не на автобусе, то во сколько нам встанет передвижение по Берлину?


По Берлину есть билет на 5 человек, он стоит 16 евро. Катаешься на любом транспорте целый день. До места выступлений надо ехать, оно не в центре города. 



> Некоторые родители хотели бы поехать с коллективом,


Это вообще без проблем, ограничений как я знаю. нет (до кризиса на эти фестивали в мае и июне приезжало по 250 детей и взрослых с разных стран) Путевка стоит столько же, но, естесственно этот орг взнос для участников платить не надо: 



> • для групп, ансамблей от 6 человек 80, 00 ? + 9 Евро с каждого участника 
> фестиваля.





> Мы больше за самолёт.


Вот самый удобный сайт по билетам на самолет. он выбирает самые дешевые из разных компаний. Я сейчас посмотрела (чем раньше покупаешь, тем дешевле. естесственно). Из Москвы стоит на чел. туда и обратно- 120 евро из Ростова с одной пересадкой- 330 евро. Вы и сами можете задавать поиск и ИСКАТЬ.




> А вообще, Мариша, что самим деткам, дает, участие в такой программе?


Каждому выступающему вручается диплом участника. На счет звезд пока не нашла информацию. Видимо, еще рано. Но то, что они будут- это обязательно! газпром не жлобится на приглашение действительно классных исполнителей. И вся русскоговорящая молодежь Берлина знает, что в субботу будет ночь русского рока, съезжаются со всех окрестностей. А в течение дня много немцев гуляет, они любят этот праздник. 



> Алён, узнавали по турфирмам


Советую все делать самим через интернет. Для покупки билета нужна только кредитная карта Виза или Мастер карт. Там все очень просто.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вот самый удобный сайт по билетам на самолет. он выбирает самые дешевые из разных компаний.


Где же он?????

----------


## Mazaykina

> Где же он?????


Алён, нажми на слово ИСКАТЬ, выделенное голубым цветом. (все синие слова в текстах- это ссылки на сторонние сайты и порталы)
Кстати, вот и информация по майскому фестивалю.  
Эта ссылка тоже спрятана под синим цветом.  :Yes4:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Я зашла на сайт с авиабилетами. Но там на немецком! Ничего не понимаю!!! :Derisive:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Но там на немецком! Ничего не понимаю!!!


 :Yes4: 
Такая же "картина маслом"....
А вы едете в мае или в июне????

----------


## Alenajazz

И ещё вопрос: дети получают диплом участника, а конкурса , как такового, нет? То есть - нет никаких призовых мест? Я правильно поняла???

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

[QUOTE=Alenajazz;3880940]
Алён, ещё не знаю. Хотела об этом же спросить тебя :Smile3: . Пока в раздумьях.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Хотела об этом же спросить тебя


Я буду обсуждать на этой неделе. У меня в воскресенье Днюха ансамбля, будет большой концерт и празднование в джазовом кафе, как раз будут все родители! Дети-то согласны: "О! Берлин!!! Классно!!!"
 В мае удобно для нас - скидка на проезд до Москвы и обратно от Москвы (50 процентов, вроде, у школьников до 15 мая) Может, поездом, может самолётом...
И ещё - я не поняла насчёт майского конкурса: там нужно отправить фото, заявку на участие и рассказ о коллективе. А видео - не надо? Я не нашла про это упоминание...

----------


## lara011

А я вообще чего то запуталась :Mr47 03:  то что будет проходить в МАЕ и ИЮНЕ это ОДНО И ТО ЖЕ? Те же организаторы ,сцены, отели, и т.д...
oder?

----------


## Mazaykina

> МАЕ и ИЮНЕ это ОДНО И ТО ЖЕ? Те же организаторы ,сцены, отели, и т.д... 
> oder?


Только организаторы те же, все остальное разное.

----------


## lara011

Сегодня, рассказала руководителю детской школы танца, про этот фестиваль. Загорелась :Vishenka 13:  И переживает, что уровень не тот :No2: , хотя по моему мнению, все у них хорошо... Завалила меня  вопросами, на которые я, конечно, ответить не могу...
Марина, можно ли ей (руководителю, Наталья зовут) самой с тобой связаться? Она с компьютером не дружит :No2:  
Конечно, я понимаю, у тебя много нас таких :Smile3: ., а ты одна.

----------


## Alenajazz

1. Дети получают диплом участника, а конкурса , как такового, нет? То есть - нет никаких призовых мест? Я правильно поняла???

2. Нужно отправить фото, заявку на участие и рассказ о коллективе. А видео  для фестиваля в мае - не надо?
3. Отбор будет вестись строго до 27 марта или могут раньше сказать результат? Ведь при  покупке билетов - чем раньше, тем дешевле  :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 

Очень жду ответа на мои вопросы!!! :flower:

----------


## Ирина1310

Мариночка ! Украина на  участие в Германо-Российском  фестивале детско-юношеского творчества может рассчитывать или нет?

----------


## Ирина1310

> Мариночка ! Украина на  участие в Германо-Российском  фестивале детско-юношеского творчества может рассчитывать или нет?


Спасибо!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Ирина1310*,
Ох, ты.... а я и не видела этого вопроса.... 
Ира, вам надо было мне написать в личку. я бы сразу ответила.
Как я знаю, на фестиваль приезжают участники  с разных стран. Если вы хотите узнать подробности, могу уточнить.

----------


## Маргарита Жукова

Уже 2013 год. Продолжаются ли эти фестивали? Хотелось бы с театром в Германию на фестиваль. Мы ставим сказки Сейчас Андерсен.

----------


## Евгения Гутман

Люди добрые! я тут новичок, ничего не знаю пока. Помогите разобраться: а в 2013 году будут какие-либо фестивали для вокалистов (эстрадный вокал), но не слишком навороченные... Нам ведь впервой. Мы из своей свердловской области и не выезжали еще, да и дети у меня 2-3 класс.

----------

Ирина Ивановна (06.07.2016)

----------


## Vikentia

Weihnachten International Festival und Wettbewerb «Musikalischer Regenbogen» 
 Место проведения: Германия Висбаден Франкфурт	
c 01 - 05 Декабрь 2015 (5 дней)
Номинации: хореография, вокал, театр мод, инструментальная музыка, хор, цирковой жанр
Возраст участников: не ограничен
Заявки принимаются до 15октября 2015 года
http://www.det-fond.ru/festivali/hor...egenbogen.html

----------


## Ирина Ивановна

*Евгения Гутман*, 
Конкурсы  - это хорошо, ищите на сайтах.

----------


## Antonio 446

А в нынешнее время есть такие предложения?

----------

